# USC School of Cinematic Arts Undergraduate Film & TV Production Fall 2020



## justin (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm listing every single project I've done over the photo, film, and art courses I've taken at my high school for my creative portfolio. Is this recommended or should I just list only the "important" projects?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

justin said:


> I'm listing every single project I've done over the photo, film, and art courses I've taken at my high school for my creative portfolio. Is this recommended or should I just list only the "important" projects?


I'd just list anything that is your favorite and anything that you'd show them without hesitation.


----------



## oliviaaa (Nov 27, 2019)

For mine, I only listed projects that I was super happy with/proud of. Also, anything that was published/recognized got bumped up for mine because I felt like it showed one, that I was putting out my work and two, that it was good. I also listed stuff I've done on my own outside of school so don't limit yourself to just school projects!


----------



## thatchitowndude (Feb 19, 2020)

Has anyone received any phone calls or anything for interviews?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

@USCSCAAlumni/Faculty has generously agreed to be interview by FilmSchool.org for an article sometime next week.

Do you have any questions that you would like us to ask them? Post your questions in this thread:





__





						INPUT NEEDED: Your questions for USC SCA Film Admissions faculty :)
					

Prior forum member and current USC Film School Admissions faculty member @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty has generously agreed to be interviewed for an article on this site next week. (Awesome and thank you!)  If you have any questions that you would like us to ask them please respond with them below...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks everyone!

We're looking to finalize out list of questions by Monday.


----------



## thx2048 (Feb 25, 2020)

If you don't get an interview with SCA, does that mean you have no chance of being accepted, or simply that they wanted to interview a given person and didn't feel the need to interview others?   Reason for asking is we know someone who got an interview, and my daughter has not received an interview request.


----------



## sguilford (Feb 25, 2020)

thx2048 said:


> If you don't get an interview with SCA, does that mean you have no chance of being accepted, or simply that they wanted to interview a given person and didn't feel the need to interview others?   Reason for asking is we know someone who got an interview, and my daughter has not received an interview request.


Is this for graduate or undergraduate? I ask because I'm currently stressing out about graduate application results, but this is the undergrad thread. In case you're looking for the graduate, that's here: USC School of Cinematic Arts SCA MFA Film & TV Production Fall 2020

Also, if this helps at all, an SCA faculty in the graduate thread said that interviews do no indicate preference whatsoever. They only schedule interviews because they want to ask the applicant some questions. I too, did not interview, but I am really, really confident in my application materials and everyone I've shared them with/knows my work is confident that I gave a compelling application. So worry not! People on this forum have been accepted without interview.


----------



## Lucycat151 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes this is the undergraduate production thread.  Good luck with your MFA application


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## gabbyg1234 (Apr 6, 2020)

Just got notified today about an interview. Am both terrified and relieved to know I’m not on the chopping block.


----------



## thatchitowndude (Apr 7, 2020)

gabbyg1234 said:


> Just got notified today about an interview. Am both terrified and relieved to know I’m not on the chopping block.


That's awesome... CONGRATULATIONS! Are you an international student? I thought ALL admission decisions went out on March 26th? Are you now getting an interview because of an appeal?


----------



## gabbyg1234 (Apr 7, 2020)

thatchitowndude said:


> That's awesome... CONGRATULATIONS! Are you an international student? I thought ALL admission decisions went out on March 26th? Are you now getting an interview because of an appeal?


Well they I think they did for first years but I’m a transfer student so our process is a tad later! and thank you!


----------



## thatchitowndude (Apr 8, 2020)

gabbyg1234 said:


> Well they I think they did for first years but I’m a transfer student so our process is a tad later! and thank you!


Got it! BEST WISHES!!


----------

